# Fixed length polesaw question



## Ax-man (Jan 6, 2020)

I am still on a fixed length polesaw kick but have given up trying to find a chainsaw attachment for my Shindawai trimmer. I have seen what I am looking which is basically a Stihl straight shaft trimmer like an FS 90 trimmer with a chainsaw head. Nothing has shown up close to me and I don't feel like driving long distance to get the one I seen.

I have been cruising the Facebook market place and what I see the most is these HL timmers with a hedge trimmer attachment . I don't need a hedge trimmer attachment but was wondering if a chainsaw head like the ones found on the HT trimmers will swap out if that hedge trimmer attachment is taken off and the chainsaw head put in it's place????

To me it looks like it will work because I can't see much difference between these HL trimmers, the FS trimmers or the HT trimmers other than you don't get the extra telescoping shaft. The only difference I see is the stickers on the back of the engine. Am I right or wrong???


----------



## Manic84 (Jan 10, 2020)

Will this help with what you're trying to do?


----------



## Ax-man (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks, just what I thought that a guy can interchange those different heads. Shindawai has a similar set-up and their chainsaw attachment looks like it will fit my trimmer but I just hate to gamble the money if it doesn't work . I'll stick with Sthil.


----------

